# Any riders around the Port Charlotte, FL area?



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am returning to town to visit my family. Are there any fast/long group rides that leave anywhere out of SW Florida on the weekend? I found a couple of bike shop sites, but it looks like no drop/geriatric rides. I'm looking for something fast.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

How fast? Willing to drive to Sarasota?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Village Bikes » in Sarasota

Do not know if this club,The Sarasota Manatee Bicycle Club, will have any rides closer. Most fast riders in Sarasota are lone wolfs.


----------

